# refitting sail



## 24ccbob (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi I Am New To The Site And New To Sailing. I Just Bought A 1976 Cc 24. Can You Refit 150 Genoa To Be Put On A Cdi Thks


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet

An existing genoa will need recutting and a luff rope added (if it's currently a hanked-on sail) for use on a furler. The recut is to allow for the height of the furling drum above the deck... necessarily shortens the luff length of the sail.

This will likely run you $200-300 so you may want to consider if the sail is good enough to make it worth spending that much on it, or whether you want to put that money toward a properly designed sail for that setup.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

You also should add a UV screen, makes the cost even for a 24' boat maybe closer to $500...if you sail in a moderate wind area you may not want a 150% on your furler, especially one not cut for being used partially furled.

PS - I know faster had a slip fo the tongue when he said to add a bolt rope, you already have a rope, he meant a luff tape.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

sailingfool said:


> PS - I know faster had a slip fo the toungue when he said to add a bolt rope, you already have a rope, he meant a luff tape.


Yeah... that's what I meant.. thanks SF...


----------

